# Gaining mass without fat ?



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi im currently in a 8 week training programe to try and bulk up, i am keeping all my weights in the 6-8 rep range and i am eat 6 meals a day, i have gained about 8 kilos in a month(i must add that i am taking 50mgs dbol ED) i am feeling quite blotted at times and my belly fat is creeping back(i was 16 stone a few years ago, i am now 12 stone and 5ft 11in) it could well be the dbol but i may need to fine tune my diet that i think is not too bad ? what do you think ?

BREAKFAST 7.30am: 3 poached eggs on 2 wholemeal toast, mushrooms, cup of strong black coffee.

MID MORNING 10am: Bannana, 2 kiwi friuts

LUNCH 12pm:1 chicken brest, 100-150g brown rice,mixed veg

MID AFTERNOON 3pm: 1 chicken brest, 100-150g brown rice,mixed veg.

PRE TRAINING 4pm: 35g whey,50g ultra fine poridge oats,3 NO2 Extreme caps

Post TRAINING: 35G Whey,50 g ultra fine poridge oats,5g glutamine

DINNER 7.30pm: Salmon fillet, baked sweet potato, brocali.

BEFORE BED 10pm: 250g pro-biotic yogart, 5g glutamine.

 I also drink at least 3-4 litres of water a day and about 6-8 cups of green tea.


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Alryt mate, i'd prob double the first meal to 6 eggs. Also, 250g yoghurt is only about 12.5g of protein, so prob double that or have 250-300g of cottge cheese, good choice pre-bed though!

T


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

not enough food in your diet mate.. most of that weight you have gained is water


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

not enough protein in your diet i'd say. As for your body fat, do you do any cardio?


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

leonface said:


> not enough protein in your diet i'd say. As for your body fat, do you do any cardio?


3 ,30 mins cross trainer a week in the morning. i was 71 kg a month ago, im now 79kg have gained some lean mass especilay on chest and sholders but aint really shifting the stomach fat. i split train 4 evenings a week as well. chest&tri's-mon, legs-tuse, rest-wed, back&bi's-thurs, shoulders&abs-fri, rest-sat.... i do cardio also on monday, tuseday and sunday mornings


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

What's your bodyfat % right now?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Not enough protein, too many carbs and not enough cardio! (imo)


----------

